# Software für mehrere Rechner



## Slizzzer (1. April 2012)

Hallo Videofreaks!

Dummerweise habe ich meine Software Magix Video MX auf meinem Laptop installiert und auch einige Codecs aktiviert. Das geht leider jeweils nur 1x! Hab ich nicht gewußt.
Nun habe ich das Programm aus Leistungsgründen auf dem PC installiert. Die Codecs kann ich da nun leider nicht mehr nutzen, da schon 1 aktiviert.
Gibt es eine (bezahlbare < 500€) Videoschnittsoftware, die man auf mehreren Rechnern installieren kann und dann die Lizenz z.B. per USB Dongle mitnehmen kann? Bei Steinberg-Produkten war das mal so. 
Schließlich brauche ich die Software auch an unterschiedlichen Rechnern, wobei immer nur eine Version im Moment aktiv ist. Oder Lizenzmanagersoftware, wie z.B. bei Autodesk.
Da geht das auch auf mehreren Rechnern. Wenn die Lizenz angefordert ist, dann können die anderen Rechner damit nicht arbeiten.

Bevor ich mir Seitenweise Marketingblabla der einzelnen Hersteller durchlesen muss, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand was "passendes" nennen kann?!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## darkframe (1. April 2012)

Hi,

die Movie Studio-Reihe von Sony (hier die Version mit dem größten Umfang) kann man problemlos und legal, ebenso wie die Pro-Versionen, auf mehreren Rechnern installieren (3 Rechner ist wohl das Limit). Einzige Bedingung: Das Programm darf nicht gleichzeitig auf diesen Rechnern gestartet sein. Gleiches gilt für die mitgelieferten Filter. Du kannst Dir anhand der Testversion erst einmal ansehen, ob Dir das Programm zusagt.

Die Elements-Versionen von Adobe (siehe hier) kann man, ebenso wie die "großen" Versionen, auf zwei Rechnern installieren. Auch hier gilt ansonsten lediglich die Einschränkung, dass das Programm nur auf einem Rechner zur Zeit laufen darf. Auch hier gibt es eine Testversion.

Die Movie Studio-Reihe sowie die Elements-Reihe unterscheiden sich von ihren großen Brüdern eigentlich nur im Leistungsumfang, bei den Adobe-Programmen wohl auch ein wenig in der Bedienung. Preislich liegen sie sicherlich bei Deinen Vorstellungen.

Wie es mit anderen Programmen aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------

